# Big alligators



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_lblFullMessage>Someone called out Lake Eufaula, Lake point resort golf course to be exact. I will call bullshit on all those claiming that " they aren't made like that anymore". Over 12 feet, is very common in Lake Eufaula's waters. There is some scary shit there! My mother was a police there for the last 17 years. And about 12 years ago on hwy 431 a tractor trailor ran over an aligator measuring over 12 feet. This happened right in front of Tom Mann's property. Tom Mann Jr. witnessed the accident and asked if he could have the alligator for the meat. EPD allowed him to take the alligator home. And there is an authinticphoto of a huge alligatorswimming with a whole deer in it's mouth;it was taken from a helicopter flying overLake Eufaula! Hell I was out fishing one dayoff of five mile rd., and was scared to the point of pissing on my self. I was on private property and walked out of the brush onto a bank ledge. I noticed a" sand bar" in the low tide. There wastall grass shooting out from the mud and everything. I had to have glanced at this structure a few times with no red flags going off. Iwent for my first cast and almostdropped my rod and reel out of my hands when my lure hit the water. THE WHOLE DAMN ISLAND DARTED OFF INTO THE WATER! I remember this in slow motion. I noticed body partsprotruding from the top of the moving island that resembled a prehistoric stegasoris. Like 2 to 3 feet off of the back of the monster. It wasa alligator that was well over 13 feet long, I am no expert, but it looked like a clean 14-15 feet long.Everyone can call bullshit all they want,butfishing inLake Eufaula and aligators go hand in hand. I have seen more alligators than Icare to see. And the reason behind Lake Eufaula having such huge alligators is this. We have a national wildlife refuge that covers I don't know how many miles of protected habitat and wildlife.These alligators are just huge as hell, and are not interfeared with. I know that a 28 foot alligator does not exsist, but an alligator over 12 foot 6 does. Just go check out Lake Eufaula, Alabama!


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET (Jul 2, 2008)

<TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=9 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_trRow1><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_tdPostCell1 width="24%"><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblAnchorPoint><A name=bm300988></A><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt width="80%"><DIV id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer onmouseover="InstantASP_OpenMenuMouseOver('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3700\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3700\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3700\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');" style="DISPLAY: inline" onclick="InstantASP_OpenMenu('_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName','_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_smAuthorName_SimpleMenuDivLayer','<table width=100% class=PanelBar_OuterTable cellspacing=0 cellpadding=0><tr><td><table width=100% cellspacing=1 cellpadding=7><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>View Member\'s Profile</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light>Add to Buddy List</tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendPrivateMessage\',\'3700\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Private Message\'>Send Private Message</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butSendEmail\',\'3700\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Send Email To Member\'>Send Email To Member</a></tr><tr><td class=TableCell_Light><a href=__doPostBack(\'butShowMemberPosts\',\'3700\'); onmouseover=\'window.status=window.location;return true;\'; onmouseout=window.status=\'\';return true; Class=\'SmlLinks\' Title=\'Find All Member\s Posts\'>Find All Member\'s Posts</a></tr></td></tr></table></td></tr></table>','165px');">Brent</DIV><NOSCRIPT></NOSCRIPT></TD><TD class=SmallTxt noWrap align=right width="20%"></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Dark id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_tdPostCell2><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>







<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblPostedDate>Posted Today @ 10:00:49 PM</TD><TD class=SmallTxt align=right><INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_imgButAddPostReply title="Post a reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_AddReply.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl2:imgButAddPostReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_imgButAddQuoteReply title="Post a quoted reply to this post..." type=image alt="Post a quoted reply to this post..." src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Quote.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl2:imgButAddQuoteReply> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_imgButReportPost title="Report post to moderators" type=image alt="Report post to moderators" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_Report.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl2:imgButReportPost> <INPUT id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_imgButEditPost title="Edit This Post" type=image alt="Edit This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_EditPost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl2:imgButEditPost> <INPUT language=javascript id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_imgButDeletePost title="Delete This Post" onclick=return(confirm(if_DeletePost)); type=image alt="Delete This Post" src="http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/fishingforum/Skins/Classic/Images/Button_DeletePost.gif" align=absMiddle border=0 name=_ctl1:ctlTopic:ctlPanelBar:ctlTopicsRepeater:_ctl2:imgButDeletePost> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR><TR id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_trRow2><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_tdPostCell3 vAlign=top width="24%" nowarp=""><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt>Trigger










<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblMemberGroup>Group: Forum Members 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblLastActive>Last Login: Today @ 9:57:51 PM 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblPostCount>Posts: 220, <SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblTotalVisits>Visits: 1,611 </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD><TD class=TableCell_Light id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_tdPostCell4 vAlign=top width="76%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblFullMessage>any pics? 

I'm sure one single pic with a measuring tape would shut everyone up,

why is it that everytimea "giant" gator is killed nobody ever has access

to a simplemeasuring tape? 

they're pretty common, every hardware store and walmartsells tons of them... 

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl2_lblPostSignature><DL><DT>http://www.vtedavidmorgan.com/
</DT></DL></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

You sure are an argumentative bastard aren`t you? The only thing i ever see you write is you trying to start some shit with someone. Don`t you have a brother or sister or maybe a friend to talk all of your shit too? Get a damn life man.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *A-Wading-Fool (3/21/2009)*<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl20_lblFullMessage>And there is an authinticphoto of a huge alligatorswimming with a whole deer in it's mouth;it was taken from a helicopter flying overLake Eufaula!


*Alligator Takes Deer to Lunch in South Georgia*

Alligator with a deer in it's jaws was seen in Georgia, some 40 miles South of Savannah. March 4, 2004.



> *Tuna Man (3/18/2009)*captjimV.A.S.. That is the same one (deer in jaws) that was photographed in South Georgia. I'm not too sure that the water and hanging pictures go together. I don't think so.
> 
> This is the official Press Release from Georgia.... http://urbanlegends.about.com/gi/dynamic/offsite.htm?site=http://southeast.fws.gov/news/2004/r04%2D073.html


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

ALLIGATORS HAVE JUST BEGUN TO BE HARVESTED FROM LAKE EUFAULA, ALABAMA. IN 2007 THE FIRST REGULATED LEGAL GATOR HUNT BEGAN. JUST WAIT AROUND FOR A WHILE, SOMEONE WILL PULL ONE OF THOSE 14-FOOTERS OUT OF THAT LAKE. THIS ONE IS 12 FOOT 10IN.

"During the 2007 season, 14 alligators were harvested on Lake Eufaula with the smallest weighing 57 pounds and the largest tipping the scales at 675 pounds.
Headland?s William Simmons pulled a 12-foot, 675-pound alligator from the lake near the railroad trestle and the Vandiver Causeway. Simmons massive alligator broke the previous state record of 641 pounds set by Stockton?s John Sutton on Aug. 19. 

The American alligator is the largest reptile in North America. A fully mature alligator may grow to 14 feet in length and weigh as much as 1,000 pounds. 

The hunts are being held to thin out the alligator population on Lake Eufaula. 

After careful examination, the Alabama Department of Wildlife and Fisheries decided to set the maximum number of alligators to be harvested from Lake Eufaula at 40, which mirrors the limit set for the 2007 season." 

http://www.eufaulatribune.com/euf/sports/local/article/gator_hunters_get_training/32306/

This info below is from http://www.outdooralabama.com/OAOnline/gatorhunt07.cfm

The people in Stockton knew about it before I got home,? Sutton said of the 641-pound alligator that is the largest taken since Alabama sanctioned its first alligator season in 2006. The monster gator measured 12 feet, 10 inches. ?The word beat us home. They knew we had a state record before we did.


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

While I am 99.999999% certain a 28' Gator doesn't exist these days. Only Photoshop photos are around to even hint at the possibility, I have absolutely no doubt that there are a few 14 footers in some areas. You can bet they don't hang out where they can be seen, thoughbecause a single, well placed.22 LR solid point eill do them in sooner or later.

In about 1972-3 or so, I did a bunch of environmental testing for Alabama Power in the Mobile River Delta. I found a "floater" belly up one day that was longer than the 14' boat I used. I towed the gator to the bank and secured itto a tree with 2 1/2" lines. Later in the day, I mentioned the Gator to Dean Koch (Plant manager of Barry Plant at Bucks, AL)who found my tale a little hard to believe. I took him for a boat ride after work and made a true believer of him. I think Quint's best quote in "Jaws" was "We need a bigger boat." Dean Koch made the same comment that afternoon, several years before Jaws. The water came up a week or so later and I was unable to save the skull.

I'm on the water a lot more than most folks and have been on the water a lot longer than most here have been breathing. I've seen lots of gators. The one I mentioned in the paragraph above is the largest I've ever had my hands on and it was bloated, making it appear even more immense. 

Lakes with lots of standing timber like Eufaula and Seminole have some big gators that have survived by theaccident of living where they aren't easily observed. Lake Monroe(on the St. John's near Orlando) has some really big gators. The biggest I have seen close up in recent years lives in a lagoon off Ft. Island Trail near Crystal River. That sucker is big. It lives in both fresh and salt water.

When my son Rhett was about 10, we lived just off Lake Tarpon in Tarpon Springs. He was in the swamp a lot so he saw lots of criters. One afternoon he told me he had seen a "Crocodile." I thought it was just a kids tale or at least mistaken identity. A couple of years ago, I was in the Homosassa Wildlife Park with grandkids. We saw an American Crocodile in aan enclosurewith a sign that said, "American Crocodile captured in Lake Tarpon." The date of capture would fit with Rhett's tale. I am a believer.

Here is a mathematical hypothesis that may explain the existence of that "28 foot Gator." *The size of a Gator isinversely proportional to how close you came to stepping on him or hitting him with your kayak. *

*Fourteen foot gators probably still exist and they can and will eat you. *


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

according to this site

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://z.about.com/d/usparks/1/0/i/I/everglades-gator3.jpg&imgrefurl=http://usparks.about.com/library/photos/everglades/blphotos-everglades_gator3.htm&usg=__tuLnXbVHkJojfPqrMD-5fEmCq4M=&h=227&w=340&sz=20&hl=en&start=3&um=1&tbnid=WsheCEy_qKbh2M:&tbnh=79&tbnw=119&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dlargest%2Balligator%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4GWYE_enUS314US314%26sa%3DX%26um%3D1

19 ft in louisiana....One would think that if there was one 20 plus ft long that it would be caught tagged and released. IMHO. Of course, here is the largest....


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Ok, maybe there is a 14 footer out there. All I know is noone has proof yet. Hey I do believe anything is possible. I found some info that says the largest ever trapped was in the early 1900's was 19' 2" long out of Louisiana. But the next sentence says most do not get over 13' in the wild.(*???) *Here's the link. Not the most scientific or legitimate looking site but,..... 

http://members.tripod.com/lauras_house/alligator.htm



13' and up are like Bigfoot, ghosts and Nessie to me. I'll believe it when I see it, in person, not on the NET. 

Now I do believe in leprechauns cause they have that one over there in Mobile in the tree.

YouTube - *Leprechaun* in Mobile, Alabama


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

Damn Collard, I just showed you one that was 12 foot 10 in. Just 2 in. shy of 13 feet! And this was killed the very first year Lake Eufaula started there legal American Alligator hunting season. Just wait, someone is going to get one over 13 one day. And the pictures I posted were very lagitimate. OutdoorAlabama is the official web sitefor the state; just like FWC's web site. Just wait, it's comming, but it may take a while. The hunting season is only open for a few days there in the summer.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (3/22/2009)*Ok, maybe there is a 14 footer out there. All I know is noone has proof yet. Hey I do believe anything is possible. I found some info that says the largest ever trapped was in the early 1900's was 19' 2" long out of Louisiana. But the next sentence says most do not get over 13' in the wild.(*???) *Here's the link. Not the most scientific or legitimate looking site but,.....
> 
> http://members.tripod.com/lauras_house/alligator.htm
> 
> ...


http://www.newsday.com/orl-alligator20080307125221,0,181236.photo



This one was a tad bit over 14ft. It was killed in 1997 in Lake Monroe justaways from my house at the time. It was huge, and the biggest I have ever legitimately heard of. And I have seen alot of gators, dead and alive.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

Heres another lake monroe monster

http://www.cfnews13.com/News/Local/2007/10/17/13foot_gator_caught.html


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

> *A-Wading-Fool (3/22/2009)*Damn Collard, I just showed you one that was 12 foot 10 in. Just 2 in. shy of 13 feet! And this was killed the very first year Lake Eufaula started there legal American Alligator hunting season. Just wait, someone is going to get one over 13 one day. And the pictures I posted were very lagitimate. OutdoorAlabama is the official web sitefor the state; just like FWC's web site. Just wait, it's comming, but it may take a while. The hunting season is only open for a few days there in the summer.


I don't doubt it. I guess my responses are geared more toward the "I saw one this long!" stories with no backup to it at all, except"I swear he was longer than the boat." scenarios.

The really big ones are obviously few and far between.

The news story shows a pic of a big gator, but I think it is not the 13' one the story is about. 

The first pic with the two guys in it is an absolute BEAST. That is scary. Look at him compared to the news story pics.....way smaller.


----------



## welder (Oct 19, 2007)

Question

How long is the worlds largest alligator

Answer

Gomek, the largest alligator, died on March 6, 1997.He was 17-feet, 9-inches long and star of Florida's Augustine Alligator Farm.


----------

